

Identifying and isolating functions inside executables like IDA does. - evilsocket
http://www.evilsocket.net/2014/03/11/programmatically-identifying-and-isolating-functions-inside-executables-like-ida-does/

======
mschuster91
Your algorithm has a flaw, assume something like this:

    
    
        fun1:
        ...
        cmp rax,rbx
        je fun1_a
        call fun2
        ret
        fun1_a:
        call fun3
        ret
    

There, you will miss the call to fun3.

